# Coco is in labor!!



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Went down to check on the goats and Coco's ligs are gone. She has separated herself from the others. She laid down at one time while I was watching her and she was having contractions. There is no discharge yet though.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck! Thinking pinkpinkpink!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm sure all will go well, congrats!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

She kidded twin bucklings. I was really hoping for at least 1 girl. Oh well, they are both healthy. Having issues with pictures but as soon as I get it figured out I will post.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Here are some of the pictures I took right after they were born. I'm going back down to the barn soon to get better pictures and check on them.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Better pictures:

























View attachment 10968


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Healthy babies are always a plus!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

You are absolutely right. I'd rather have healthy boys than sickly girls.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww double sweet, congrats Mhoward!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

very cute ....


----------



## iquiltfrogs (Nov 7, 2012)

Soo cute. And small. Congrat


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness! They are adorable!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! beautiful boys..


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

They are beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats on healthy twins!!


----------

